# Need a better sun shade for Chicco Keyfit 30



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

Not technically "safety", unless you count sun safety







...I'm looking for something like a sun shade clip-on or something to extend the woefully lacking, awfully small sun shade on our Chicco Keyfit 30. To clarify, this is for use when it's used with the snap n go stroller, NOT in the car (I don't think that would be safe, correct?)

We went to the zoo yesterday and the sun was awful. DS was sleeping, so we put him on top of a cotton blanket in the car seat/snap n go and pushed him through some limited shady areas. WHen we went through a ton of sun I held a muslin blanket over him. It was a royal pain. I figured he'd sweat way too much in our Beco, but I really need a good shade since we have a vacation coming up, and I'd like to have the option of him laying down to sleep but in a way so he can still feel some breeze (i.e. not draping the blanket over him)

Ideas?


----------



## LaughingHyena (May 4, 2004)

We had a parasol similar to this http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10954758

Ours had a clip which you would leave on the pushchair, even when folded. The parasol stem just twisted into it. It was a nice addition to the hood on the pushchair as it could be angled to give the most shade, I also liked being able to easily switch it between pushchairs (we had a single and a double)

The ray shade ones always looked like they gave good protection to me but they need to fit over the hood of the pushchair so I'm not sure if they would work with a car seat frame.


----------

